# True MMA Revealed



## Empty Hands (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## celtic_crippler (Jul 15, 2009)

:lfao:


----------



## K831 (Jul 15, 2009)

That's too funny. I enjoy MMA as a sport, but I can only take it so seriously...about as serious as I take any sport i guess. My brother is a regular competitor and I make up a portion of his training camp... Maybe its too many years in the martial arts from a self defense/guns/knives point of view. 

Regardless, thanks for the laugh!


----------



## K831 (Jul 17, 2009)

This may have gone around, but I hadn't seen it until my brother sent it to me. It may give some of a ya laugh:


----------



## Nolerama (Jul 17, 2009)

It's kind of ironic that the Penny Arcade guys point out that MMA degrades to punching people in the penis.


----------



## K831 (Jul 17, 2009)

Nolerama said:


> It's kind of ironic that the Penny Arcade guys point out that MMA degrades to punching people in the penis.




Hmmm. I would submit two thoughts:

1.)    Irony is often an integral component to humor

2.)    Is it in fact ironic that gamers who spend their time with role-playing games, wargames and video games would recognize the humor in how another game, with the same type of arbitrary rules, often sucks its participants in to a make believe world where they forget or ignore reality to lend greater credibility to their pastime? Perhaps in a moment of clarity they drew a parallel between the absurdity with which both parties seek to expand and project their created reality onto others.


----------



## Nolerama (Jul 18, 2009)

K831 said:


> Hmmm. I would submit two thoughts:
> 
> 1.)    Irony is often an integral component to humor
> 
> 2.)    Is it in fact ironic that gamers who spend their time with role-playing games, wargames and video games would recognize the humor in how another game, with the same type of arbitrary rules, often sucks its participants in to a make believe world where they forget or ignore reality to lend greater credibility to their pastime? Perhaps in a moment of clarity they drew a parallel between the absurdity with which both parties seek to expand and project their created reality onto others.



Slow your roll, fellow nerd. Not trying to down the average gamer, here. I read PA religiously, and used to game. So please, don't misconstrue my comment about that comic strip.

Did you log onto Penny Arcade and read the blog? The guys are trying to understand the jargon revolving around MMA, and equate that to what they see in the sport itself.

What I find ironic is that they're expecting magical, movie-like MAs and glean "dick punching" from a sport that generally doesn't practice that kind of thing. Considering the fact that they might be trying to understand the new UFC game, (I think Fight Night Round 4 is better) they're probably overwhelmed by the mass of MA language used in MMA and have yet to understand the nuances of grappling and ground & pound. No worries. Lots of people have that reaction to MMA.

Howeer, I think MMA competition generally discourages the common, every day "dick punch."

It's against the rules, you see. You might break a knuckle on your opponent's cup.

So their obsevation on the dick punches is unfounded, and one would probably find more dick punches in other martial arts that would fulfill the PA guys' assumption of the MAs. Just not MMA.

That's what I find ironic about the strip.


----------

